# 2009 BOG WILD Extreme 4x4 & ATV Challenge



## Team Motorjam (May 27, 2009)

BOG WILD is headed to the Nacogdoches County Exposition Center Fairgrounds in Nacogdoches Texas this October 23-24! BOG WILD will feature side by side Truck & ATV Mud Bog Racing. The ATV's will run a separate track from the trucks. This will not be a 'water' race. It will be a 'mud' race. The track will be designed so that all but the most 'bone' stock will make it thru at speed, not getting buried up.

BOG WILD is a motorsports competition being held at the Nacogdoches County Expo Center, it is not a ride. We have thousands of fans wanting to get back to what started it all, Mud Bog Racing! Watch for announcements soon concerning purse & classes by going to Teammotorjam

Thanks, and we look forward to seeing everyone in Nac!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awsome!!! Wish I still lived in Mississippi this wouldnt be but a few hours from me!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

sounds like a good time. i might have to make this one


----------



## Team Motorjam (May 27, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Awsome!!! Wish I still lived in Mississippi this wouldnt be but a few hours from me!


Thanks! We are really hoping that competitors will look forward to 'Mud' Racing once again. When you put on a competition such as BOG WILD, that has a very large spectator audience, the fans just dont get it when the racers come off the track as clean as when the race started. We have got a ton of calls and emails regarding this. Having been involved in mud racing for well over 25 years, we have the knowledge on how to build a track that will be entertaining for the fans, and not brutal on the equipment.

But, you will get some mud on ya. Now, if that's not a problem, you will Love BOG WILD!

Thanks
The Team


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I got a buddy that goes to SFA so we might see y'all there!


----------

